# Vamoots or Compact??



## skinnybike

*Moots - Vamoots or Compact??*

Pulling the trigger this weekend on a Moots, but still a little undecided as to go for a Vamoots or Compact. Personally I like the looks of the sloping Compact a little more, but the Vamoots is so classic looking, with just the slightest hint of slope. Would be getting the bike in a 57.5 for a 6'0" rider, 185 lbs.

FWIW, my LBS guy stated that he would not want to sell me the compact, as it would show too much seatpost due to my saddle height.

So, the simple question is, what made you guys choose one over the other (performance, handling, weight, looks) and what are your experiences? Thanks!!


----------



## Mootsie

My wife has a compact frame because she couldn't get the stand over she needed with a standard frame. Her frame had its own set of challenges with cable routing to the rear brakes, finding bottle cages that would fit into the tighter space, toe overlap and other issues that you don't anticipate. Based on our experience, if you don't have to have a compact for fit reasons, I am not sure why you would want one. I have a standard Vamoots, 57.5 as well and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## skinnybike

Mootsie,
Thanks for the quick reply...ended up getting fitted and picked up the Vamoots on Friday. After further discussion with my LBS owner and your input, I just went for it. Had the chance to put about 35 on her today....what a dream. I think she actually soaks up as much road vibration as my previous ride, a Ridley Excalibur. Though the Moots didn't seem as quick off the start, it seemed that I could maintain higher speeds better and longer. Climbing was great too!! I'll post a pic to the other thread soon.


----------



## TiDreaming

Whats the difffence btw the Vamoots and Vamoots *SL*??


----------



## Mootsie

*Different Ti Tubes*

3.2ti on the Vamoots vs. 6.4ti, which is sligtly lighter and stiffer on the SL. SL stands for super light.


----------



## Dave Ferris

deleted


----------

